# I am...........



## rowehessler (Mar 29, 2010)

bored.


----------



## Faz (Mar 29, 2010)

IRC gogogogo. - lets race.


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

Saaaame.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2010)

Me too. There's nothing to do at 4:15am ):


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> IRC gogogogo. - lets race.


lol im in bed on my laptop. youre too fast for me anyway


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Me too. There's nothing to do at 4:15am ):


btw sarah, are you going to nationals? My girlfriend wants to go with me, but we won't be allowed to share a room, so if youre going maybe you can room together?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 29, 2010)

I am..........
tetrisified.


----------



## Meep (Mar 29, 2010)

I am...........
Therefore I am?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am..... 
THE COOKIE MONSTER
(sorry college humor reference)
I couldn't resist XD


----------



## Owen (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a freaky dream where I was at a competition and trying to hide; But then Stephen Pochmann turned around and said "Owen?" and I realized how many embarrassing things I had said in the forums, then I woke up. I've been going on here too much lately.


----------



## Escher (Mar 29, 2010)

Spartacus


----------



## blah (Mar 29, 2010)

a flower :7


----------



## qazefth (Mar 29, 2010)

a noob


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 29, 2010)

I am Ironman


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 29, 2010)

No, I'm Spartacus.

(amidoinitrite?)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 29, 2010)

General Sheperd.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 29, 2010)

a PSP.


----------



## kurtaz (Mar 29, 2010)

good.


----------



## Athefre (Mar 29, 2010)

Let's all admit something. If the user that created this topic wasn't as well known as Rowe Hessler, this topic would have been closed by now. People would have hated on the user for making a stupid topic.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 29, 2010)

Athefre said:


> Let's all admit something. If the user that created this topic wasn't as well known as Rowe Hessler, this topic would have been closed by now. People would have hated on the user for making a stupid topic.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 29, 2010)

Athefre said:


> Let's all admit something. If the user that created this topic wasn't as well known as Rowe Hessler, this topic would have been closed by now. People would have hated on the user for making a stupid topic.


yeah im surprised it wasnt deleted right away haha


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 29, 2010)

Escher said:


> Spartacus



I'm Sportacus!


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 29, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > Let's all admit something. If the user that created this topic wasn't as well known as Rowe Hessler, this topic would have been closed by now. People would have hated on the user for making a stupid topic.



AGREED.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. There's nothing to do at 4:15am ):
> ...



I'm not 100% sure that I will come, but if I go then sure I can room with her.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 29, 2010)

you would.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 29, 2010)

i am......40th in canada for single 3x3 time 
16.02


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am, therefore I think?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 29, 2010)

thinking about how the cincinnati open 2010 is going to break the record for most events in one day


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 29, 2010)

...smart


----------



## Muesli (Mar 29, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> ...smart



You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 29, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > ...smart
> ...



This.
QFT.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 29, 2010)

Am I the only person that was expecting to see "quitting"?


----------



## Athefre (Mar 29, 2010)

I guess I have to add to the discussion.

I am...

confused.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 29, 2010)

the best xD


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Mar 29, 2010)

the pest yE


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 29, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Am I the only person that was expecting to see "quitting"?



Nope.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 29, 2010)

awesome.


----------



## ianini (Mar 29, 2010)

typing right now instead of doing my homework.


----------



## Edward (Mar 29, 2010)

A PIRATE!!!1


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 29, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> thinking about how the cincinnati open 2010 is going to break the record for most events in one day



Oh?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > thinking about how the cincinnati open 2010 is going to break the record for most events in one day
> ...



Sounds good to me, if you can really make it happen! That's a competition I'm sure I couldn't resist.


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Cincinnati? Pah, nobody lives in Cincinnati.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 29, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...


i sure don't 
they do have good chili though


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 29, 2010)

SKYLINE WINS! I live close to Cinci  And cincyaviation, lawrenceburg might as well count as cincinatti, just swim across the river!


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 29, 2010)

kurtaz said:


> good.



Your signature disagrees.

I am slow at OH.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> SKYLINE WINS! I live close to Cinci  And cincyaviation, lawrenceburg might as well count as cincinatti, just swim across the river!


yeah, i suppose, although its usually the opposite with all the ohioans coming across to gamble away their money 
the hard part will be finding a venue that is easily accesible, my high school is a good 30-40 mins from downtown cincy, but it has a nice auditorium


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 30, 2010)

I work at the casino in Shelbyville...:X And I love skyline man, there is one in Noblesville (close to Fishers), and one in Greenwood (south of Indy a little bit) and I go to the Greenwood one all the time. Pretty soon all the ohioans won't be coming across, they just passed gaming in Ohio


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 30, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Yeah, and a delegate sure doesn't either 

You definitely don't have an entire organization team within driving distance


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 30, 2010)

statue


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 30, 2010)

canadian


----------



## Faz (Mar 30, 2010)

...bored


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 30, 2010)

That's the funniest thing I've seen all day


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 30, 2010)

... pondering if I should purchase Star Ocean: The Last Hope International.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 30, 2010)

Iam........... WEB


----------



## whauk (Mar 30, 2010)

one of the 6 persons that achieved sub16 avg12 in OH. (according to hubi)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 30, 2010)

Haha, it say's

"I am...........
rowehessler"

on the front page.


----------



## Faz (Mar 31, 2010)

whauk said:


> one of the 6 persons that achieved sub16 avg12 in OH. (according to hubi)



wow.


----------



## Drax (Mar 31, 2010)

legend


----------



## wing92 (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.i-am-bored.com

be cured of your boredom


----------



## Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

I am also this dude





Thanks for that site wing92.


----------



## wing92 (Mar 31, 2010)

Edward said:


> I am also this dude
> (Huge picture that doesn't need to be repeated in the quote)
> Thanks for that site wing92.



no problem


----------

